# Congestive Heart Failure



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi All,
I've done some searching but couldn't find anything on this topic that is recent.
Within the past 2 months Cody has been diagnosed with Congestive Heart Failure. He is now on Lasix (oral solution), Enalapril, & a oral med for incontinence which came with the Lasix.

He currently is eating Stella & Chewy's with Weruva which he has been eating for about 2 years. However, he needs to come off this diet to something with way less sodium. I've done hours of research in forums and emailing dog food companies. However, in another forum I've found numerous people mention that a good low sodium food is Solid Gold Hund-N-Flocken. Have any of you had experience or know any good foods that have low sodium?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Can you do a homemade diet?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Just do the best you can, and let the medications do their work. I had two dogs with this condition, and you can drive your self nuts trying to get this food, and that food with low sodium, and other stuff. I finally just fed them what they were used to with the medications. One lasted 9 months, and the other about 6 months before the cough got too bad. Good luck with your pup. Sue


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for your replies,
I've been reading up on some homemade diets. He is allergic to chicken and also missing some teeth (previous owners).

He means everything to me and I can't fathom loosing him. I'm just trying to make him comfortable and learn everything I can about this disease. He has been good lately. Haven't had a whole lot of fluid buildup in his stomach and coughing has been good.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Sometimes a dog can be allergic to only the cooked form of an ingredient. I.e. he could be allergic to the chicken in kibble; but not fresh raw chicken. It's worth looking into if you're open to the idea, I feed mine prey model raw. And I do have one with heart complications; but he is a Crested. He gets fed just as the others; except we add various supplements throughout the day. Heart tonic. Taurine, L-Carnitine, Cayenne, Ginger... sometimes even a glucosamine treat. And he keeps up with the others; in fact, can out-play most of them with his energy. His echo was moved to July due to the move starting the same day as his prior appointment. I look forward to it though, to see how far he's come!


----------

